# gourmet-style meal worms at petsmart?



## emilyinwaiting4 (Sep 19, 2011)

are the safe? Link:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... d=11785679


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

As long as they aren't freeze-dried, which these aren't, then I think you're good.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

They're just worms in a can. They're safe, but they SMELL... a lot... and you need to keep them in the fridge once opened...


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I tried these for a little while because I was sort of working my way up to feeding Felix live insects. (I was a bit squeamish! ) Immortalia is correct, they kind of REEK! I bought 2 cans and had both go bad rather quickly before I could even use them, so I ended up just biting the bullet and buying the live meal worms which last MUCH longer and actually ended up being cheaper. Felix seemed to like the canned worms, though.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

where can you buy live ones


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

They smell absolutely HORRID.
I get mine from a little pet shop... anywhere that sells fish or reptiles will carry them. 
Of course, Amelia's scared of the stupid things...


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

GoldenEyes said:


> where can you buy live ones


Petsmart sells "live" ones..around 3.99 for ~35 mealworms, and they're not really alive honestly..
They're placed in plastic containers you see in fast food places for sauces with holes poked through the lid

Try asking your local petstore or checking online


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

Also, if your hedgie likes them, it may be cheaper to breed them or buy in bulk (in which case they will breed if you don't store them in the fridge. They're easy to care for and won't stink if you keep up with the frass (poo). I have at least 30,000 at the moment and have only had the "dead box" that I keep stink. The short on that is that when I first started, I waited too long to remove deads and sheds, so I ended up having a bunch of babies that I couldn't see clearly mixed in. I just waited until they grew up and after I stopped seeing them, I threw out my "dead box". Now I keep a small trash can for deads and sheds with a lid. I throw it out every week. Minimal smell.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Petco has them. ~100 for around $5.99. Link goes nuts for them!! Sometimes, if I take him to a pet store with me, they give him free crickets and mealies so they can see his little face lol. He isn't a huge fan of crickets though... :|


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I find the cheapest place to get them is when a reptile expo comes near you. I got 1000 of them for $8. I know 1000 seems like a lot but trust me its not that bad. From the 1000 I bought maybe 100 of them made it to beetle. Idk they die fast on me. But yeah check to see.  (if you want less though I think 100 is usually about $2 and 500 for $5)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I buy mine from this place http://vita-mealie.weebly.com/index.html 
Guy ships super fast and shipping is free in most cases. Also these mealworms are raised alot better than alot of places.


----------



## emilyinwaiting4 (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks so much I'll probably buy live ones after I figure out how to raise them.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

They're easy to raise. :3 
If you want PM and I'll send you pics of my set up as well as detailed instructions if you want. 
I got my first babies already coming up.


----------



## emilyinwaiting4 (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks! That would be great!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Interesting item I noticed: Product features: "Made in China"


----------



## anthylorrel (Nov 9, 2011)

LarryT said:


> I buy mine from this place http://vita-mealie.weebly.com/index.html
> Guy ships super fast and shipping is free in most cases. Also these mealworms are raised alot better than alot of places.


I get my mealies from Jeff and Camilla also!


----------

